# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Майапур Фото

## Maral Alim

Мои поклоны дорогие Преданные,
если у Вас есть фото из следуещего списка, пожалуйста поделитесь ими! Они нам нужны для сайта о святых местах в Индии.
Спасибо!

1. Шривас Ангам, Божества
2. Йога Питха, дерево Ним, Божества...
3. Шри Адваита Бхаван
4. Гададхара анган
5. Чаитаниа Матха, Самадхи, Божества
6.   Vrddha Shiva or Shiva Doba гхат
7. Mahaprabhu Ghata 
8. Jagai and Madhai Ghata
9. Barakrona Ghata
10. Nagariya Ghata
11. Ganganagara
12. Bharadvaja Tila
13. Murari Gupta’s House - Дом Мурари Гупты
14. Kolavecha Sridhara Angana
15. Isodyana (Nandana Acharya’s House) - дом Нандана Ачарйа

----------


## Stanislav

Харе Кришна !

Я думаю, что если через google вписывать названия, можно найти разные фотографии. Это как вариант :-)

----------


## Maral Alim

так я искала но качества фото не так уж хорошие.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если нужны фотографии хорошего качества, можно обратиться к профессиональному фотографу Вриндавана Лиле д.д. Она русская, живет в Маяпуре и может предоставить любые фотографии Навадвипы (если в профессиональном качестве, то, вероятно, не бесплатно). 
Вот ее сайт: http://www.remembermayapur.com/

----------


## Троицкий Владимир

Подтверждаю, сестричка моя может принципиально помочь с фото  :smilies: 
Пишите ей
Удачи!

----------


## Maral Alim

Пожалуйста примите мои поклоны дорогие Прабху!
спасибо огоромное за помощь!
Ваша слуга

----------

